

Flexible Muscle-Based Locomotion for Bipedal Creatures - yonilevy
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/papers/2013-TOG-MuscleBasedBipeds/index.html
And the demo video from SIGGRAPH: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;79098420
======
yonilevy
And the demo video from SIGGRAPH:
[http://vimeo.com/79098420](http://vimeo.com/79098420)

